# Got a big buck down!



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

Ahh!!!! Alrite... I know this buck is down becuz i heard him crash! I was hunting with my mom... My mom wanted to come out and check out what i love about the sport of bowhunting! We were out since 3 and at 5:45 we were gettin sick of the squirrels! I look to her left (my right) and see a big buck standin there! I pointed at the deer and my mom didnt understand! I made the Buck signal (Making the antlers with the hands on the head) and she then got what i was saying! The Buck stared her down for a good 5 min then eventually gave me a shot! Unfortunately.. i dont have a picture of the buck but i got a few of the blood trails! Here are some pictures for ya!


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

Bowhunter500 said:


> i dont have a picture of the buck but i got a few of the blood trails! Here are some pictures for ya!


Nobody's gonna believe the "big buck" part till you show us.


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

Haha fine by me.. but i gotta find him first! Hopefully before mother natures children do (crows buzzards coyotes, etc.) And if not.. ill call the DNR and have him come decide whether or not i need to tag it! :wink:


----------



## practice-more (Nov 10, 2005)

Best of luck finding it. Looks like you got a good blood trail and if you heard him crash you're good to go. 

Show us some picts when you get em'.

Congrats,
Mitch


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

Thanx! Got someone goin out and lookin for it tonight! I have football so yea... have to have someone go out and hopefully find it! :wink:


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

Bowhunter500 said:


> Thanx! Got someone goin out and lookin for it tonight! I have football so yea... have to have someone go out and hopefully find it! :wink:




FOOTBALL ON MONDAY!!?!?!?!?!?!?!  is it practice or a game. i could understand practice but a Game.


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

so did u find him come on we need an update and pics


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

Haha alrite! I had football PRACTICE today! Didnt get a chance to get afield.. but i have an idea of where he crashed so we will be out there tomorrow and hopefully find him! 

Sorry to make ya wait fellas!


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

Bowhunter500 said:


> Haha alrite! I had football PRACTICE today! Didnt get a chance to get afield.. but i have an idea of where he crashed so we will be out there tomorrow and hopefully find him!
> 
> Sorry to make ya wait fellas!


FIND HIM YET? he is probably spooled but you can still taxidermy him. last year my brother shot a gut shot a deer. we found it the next afternoon half eaten wild dogs not wolves we don't have those down here but i can't spell their name and the spell check isn't worth a dame!


----------



## turkyturd13 (Jul 19, 2007)

coyotes? lol


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

turkyturd13 said:


> coyotes? lol


yet! thanks i have a spelling and read disorder 
just to let you know


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

I already talked to the DNR officer and he told me if i find him i can tag him and if the meat is spoiled to keep the head.. and dispose of the body properly! ONLY if the deer is spoiled...

Its been REALLY cold around here so it is possible the body has frozen and may still be alrite.. goin out tonight to find him... hopefully!


----------



## buckshot95 (Oct 19, 2006)

The best luck on finding him I hope you find him GOOD LUCK!!!!


----------



## Hickory Creek Stalker (Aug 16, 2004)

Doh!!!!:embara:


----------



## CASHMONEY (Oct 12, 2006)

Bowhunter500 said:


> I already talked to the DNR officer and he told me if i find him i can tag him and if the meat is spoiled to keep the head.. and dispose of the body properly! ONLY if the deer is spoiled...
> 
> Its been REALLY cold around here so it is possible the body has frozen and may still be alrite.. goin out tonight to find him... hopefully!


Are you freaking kidding me!!
You should have tracked the animal 2 days ago....Like a responsible sportman would have 

SAD REAL SAD


----------



## godex003 (Feb 5, 2007)

How about you make an effort there chump. Respect some wildlife and make an effort. It's pretty crappy to waste an animal like that, and I don't care if you had football, football is done after an hour or two. And if it brings you till night time, you heard it crash, bring a flashlight.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2007)

OK, either you are full of crap or need to go back to Hunter Education along with your Mom.

So you posted this on Friday evening, right?? Exactly what excuse is there not to look for the deer Friday night, Saturday or Sunday??? 

If this is at all true, then it disgusts me to no end and you shouldn't be in the woods shooting deer in the first place.


----------



## RecordKeeper (May 9, 2003)

This is the YOUTH archers forum.

If you are over 18, do NOT reply to this thread.

I mean it. There will be no further warning.

RK
Administrator


----------



## bowman_79 (Jun 23, 2006)

godex003 said:


> How about you make an effort there chump. Respect some wildlife and make an effort. It's pretty crappy to waste an animal like that, and I don't care if you had football, football is done after an hour or two. And if it brings you till night time, you heard it crash, bring a flashlight.


i agree 100% screw football take a day off and go get the animal like a proper hunter would do if u cant give the proper time to doing whats right give up hunting til u know whats more important in ur lifeukey:


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

Welll.... UPDATE! 


Ha... i feel sooo dumb for startin this thread! He lives! Saw him today when i was comin into my stand and he has a hole in his side a little high (must have missed lungs barely) and has the broadhead point stickin outta his other side! Feel bad for the fella.. if i get a shot at him again.. ill take him for sure! Great lookin deer! Old and strong!


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

Bowhunter500 said:


> Welll.... UPDATE!
> 
> 
> Ha... i feel sooo dumb for startin this thread! He lives! Saw him today when i was comin into my stand and he has a hole in his side a little high (must have missed lungs barely) and has the broadhead point stickin outta his other side! Feel bad for the fella.. if i get a shot at him again.. ill take him for sure! Great lookin deer! Old and strong!


who did the fella live? i dont think i would live if i got shot with a with a broadhead!:deadhorse:doh:


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

You must have gotten just below his spine, yet somehow above his lungs. If he's still alive I would think you didn't even touch either. He got KINDA lucky. :wink:


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

Yea... must have shot right in that gap... the meat gap i guess you could call it! I bet hes real sore tho! hahaha But i feel bad as a bowhunter for making a bad shot on such a beautiful animal!


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

Well, if he wasn't dead when you saw him, I'm sure he'll still be around for a second time...You would think he wouldn't really move around with that "chest pain"...:wink:


----------



## turkyturd13 (Jul 19, 2007)

actually,there is no gap between the lungs and spine,if you hit below the spine you WILL hit lung,what you most likely did,is hit above the spinal cord,in the vertabrae,the upper vertabrae can be broken with no effects if you dont take out the spinal cord.


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

It is possible i shot in front of the lungs and missed the spine.. but it had to be close.. im just a little confused as to why he hadnt died... o well!


----------



## turkyturd13 (Jul 19, 2007)

just keep a close eye on him,a deers chest cavity is a air tight chamber,if its punctured,those lungs will fail within a few days,but your right,you couldve missed the chest cavity all together and just hit neck,somehow missing main blood suplies,spine,everything. if thats the case,that buck has the best of luck and you have the worst lol.


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

I think you are right! He has a lot of luck... I on the otherhand dont! ha but ill watch him closely and hope to get another shot at him!


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

That's the beauty of a bow- you either kill it or you don't. If he's still walking, he'll be fine. Hopefully the arrow pulls out. Makes you wonder why "barbed" points are conisdered illegal then? Obvuiously someone doesnt know how a bow performs.

I would eat him even if the meat did "spoil" (good cooking should fix that). Taxidermy is usless. Tan the hide and make a coat, use the bone for tools, and use the antlers for tools as well.

And if you ever do lose a deer in coyote/wolf country, if means the meat won't be wasted. Coyotes, wolves, and foxes are our brothers.


----------



## trapshooter (Feb 14, 2005)

its allright a couple weeks ago i missed a deer and it was only my second time bow hunting! ill get one.

you live in Iowa big bucks are everywhere you'll get another one!


----------



## No.1 Hoyt (Mar 11, 2007)

trapshooter said:


> its allright a couple weeks ago i missed a deer and it was only my second time bow hunting! ill get one.
> 
> you live in Iowa big bucks are everywhere you'll get another one!


trapshooter is my brothers profile i forgot to log out again. I always do that


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

Kegan...

Thats kinda what i was thinkin! If i dont get to eat it.. somethin will.. so im just doing nature a favor... Thats a way to look at it! But i wish i could have gotten him! Hope i get another shot!!


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

Bowhunter500 said:


> Ahh!!!! Alrite... I know this buck is down becuz i heard him crash! I was hunting with my mom... My mom wanted to come out and check out what i love about the sport of bowhunting! We were out since 3 and at 5:45 we were gettin sick of the squirrels! I look to her left (my right) and see a big buck standin there! I pointed at the deer and my mom didnt understand! I made the Buck signal (Making the antlers with the hands on the head) and she then got what i was saying! The Buck stared her down for a good 5 min then eventually gave me a shot! Unfortunately.. i dont have a picture of the buck but i got a few of the blood trails! Here are some pictures for ya!


u ever find it


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

master hunter said:


> u ever find it


Nope! He still lives! Hes chasin the does around right now! (rut is on here) and he seems fine!


----------

